# Non-Residents Fishing Free this Weekend in South Dakota



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Each year SD opens up the waters to NR for a free weekend. May 17-18 are the open dates this year. This weekend is a great opportunity to get out and see what SD has to offer. The glacial lakes region in the NE portion of the state is great and most lakes are less than 2 hours from the F-M area.


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 25, 2006)

Good topic! Very useful


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer: I've fished Clear Lake just west of Sisseton quite a few times and man is that a nice fishing hole!!!


----------

